# Choice of 19 Nors



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

UG - 

My question is simple, I think..... NPP or Tren A?  I have been reading much about both and it seems like there are strong camps for both.  If you had to choose one, which one and why?  Thanks.


----------



## bvs (Jul 28, 2015)

Apples and oranges bro. Totally depends on your goals and what else you would be taking alongside it


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 28, 2015)

#Tren4Life


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 28, 2015)

What are you looking to do?  They're both good but tren is the nectar or the gods


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2015)

DandyNandy shits on that dirty slut trannytren


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

jackson1 said:


> UG -
> 
> My question is simple, I think..... NPP or Tren A?  I have been reading much about both and it seems like there are strong camps for both.  If you had to choose one, which one and why?  Thanks.



From what I've gathered, NPP is the quick estered deca.  Good bulking qualities and easier to manage/less noticible sides. Tren lends to a leaner bulk and is more anabolic, but is much fiestier in terms of sides.  Is there anything else glaring that makes them very different?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 28, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> DandyNandy shits on that dirty slut trannytren



She sure does make my sticker peck out.


----------



## DF (Jul 28, 2015)

Deca!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What are you looking to do?  They're both good but tren is the nectar or the gods



I would like to run something with the test a little lower.  Something for lean mass. For test, I ran 600 then up to 750 test and made great gains. What an experience.  Got the whole AI thing nailed now.  But the water retention and acne were more than I expected.  Just wanted something leaner.


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

DF said:


> Deca!!!!!!!!


The 
Lol - that's what I thought...there's about a 50/50 split between nand and tren.....hmmmm


----------



## Azog (Jul 28, 2015)

Just pick one and run it. They are both ****ing awesome. "Lean gains" won't be a product of either drug, but diet alone. I've gotten my most shredded while on 750mg test and 500mg NPP. NPP doesn't need to make you watery, even test doesn't. A lot of that is diet too. That said, NPP is a bit more volumized, full look. Easier to move the scale up on. Tren gives me a hard nasty look. Scale doesn't move much for me unless I'm slamming food, but my body changes  (recomps). Tren gives crazier strength too.

Last comment for me: I used to hate tren. When I ran it with low test and up to amounts of 350mg tren...I got hammered with sides. Insomnia, agression, acne, lethargy and anxiety. I'm up to 350mg right now but with 750mg test. 0 of the aformentioned sides. Lots of guys will say the reverse. I guess my point is, just pick a drug and dose and try it out. You won't know what's really up until you try for yourself.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2015)

Well said azog


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Azog said:


> Just pick one and run it. They are both ****ing awesome. "Lean gains" won't be a product of either drug, but diet alone. I've gotten my most shredded while on 750mg test and 500mg NPP. NPP doesn't need to make you watery, even test doesn't. A lot of that is diet too. That said, NPP is a bit more volumized, full look. Easier to move the scale up on. Tren gives me a hard nasty look. Scale doesn't move much for me unless I'm slamming food, but my body changes  (recomps). Tren gives crazier strength too.
> 
> Last comment for me: I used to hate tren. When I ran it with low test and up to amounts of 350mg tren...I got hammered with sides. Insomnia, agression, acne, lethargy and anxiety. I'm up to 350mg right now but with 750mg test. 0 of the aformentioned sides. Lots of guys will say the reverse. I guess my point is, just pick a drug and dose and try it out. You won't know what's really up until you try for yourself.



That's great feedback - I appreciate it. I feel like I learned a lot about diet and carb cycling and made a lot of progress recomping prior to cycle.  I did figure out quickly that my E was high and holding extra water so a slight bump in AI leveled that out quickly.  I am leaning more toward Tren at this point honestly.


----------



## HDH (Jul 28, 2015)

How are you cycling your carbs? (days / weeks / split days)

H


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 28, 2015)

No comparison bro.  There is Tren........and then everything else.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 28, 2015)

jackson1 said:


> From what I've gathered, NPP is the quick estered deca.  Good bulking qualities and easier to manage/less noticible sides. Tren lends to a leaner bulk and is more anabolic, but is I much fiestier in terms of sides.  Is there anything else glaring that makes them very different?[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

HDH said:


> How are you cycling your carbs? (days / weeks / split days)
> 
> H



I started doing 5/2's - essentially no carbs Mon-Fri and then basically as much as I want Sat/Sun.   Like I said, I've gotten good results this way, but is there a better way?


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seeker said:


> jackson1 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've gathered, NPP is the quick estered deca.  Good bulking qualities and easier to manage/less noticible sides. Tren lends to a leaner bulk and is more anabolic, but is I much fiestier in terms of sides.  Is there anything else glaring that makes them very different?[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 28, 2015)

Not saying tren today isn't any good, just not like before.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 29, 2015)

both

10char


----------



## Bicepticon (Jul 30, 2015)

I like the results of both as a combo.


----------



## conan (Aug 1, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Not saying tren today isn't any good, just not like before.



I don't think anything is like it was before....


----------



## Wunderpus (Aug 3, 2015)

Honestly, I would buy both (assuming the goals would be attained by adding both). I have run NPP, test P and tren A together multiple times, and it was a great cycle. 

If you are forced to pick one I would like to know a little more about your goals and cycle history. Tren is largely overused and misunderstood, and NPP is underused in my opinion.


----------



## Magical (Aug 3, 2015)

You can bulk or cut on tren and get great results. Tren is the shit


----------



## jackson1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Wunderpus said:


> Honestly, I would buy both (assuming the goals would be attained by adding both). I have run NPP, test P and tren A together multiple times, and it was a great cycle.
> 
> If you are forced to pick one I would like to know a little more about your goals and cycle history. Tren is largely overused and misunderstood, and NPP is underused in my opinion.



I have cycled with test, dbol, and winstrol in the past.  I am looking to run test a little lower and run another compound that lends to lean bulking and offering strength compliments.  I love test, but I now see it as more of a base.  Relying on it alone didn't do much for me once I went above 600-750 mgs.  The sides at that point just overshadowed the benefits for me.


----------

